# Mag it or mag conversion kit?



## Noel (Oct 10, 2007)

I love to heavy heave, 8+bait, for redfish up to 40 lbs and Blacktips up to 150lbs in the surf. My two go to reels for the last nine years have been a pair of Penn 505HSs. Both have been static magged. As a back up I use a Penn 555 with a knobby mag conversion kit.

Now I have just received a pair of new Penn Squall SQL40s.

Has anyone magged these or know of a mag conversion kit?


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

I would Give Ryan a call at Hatteras Jacks.I saw where he mono magged a Fathom 30 a couple of weeks back


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

This guy here made some special mags for me not long ago......very quick pay pal transaction....and nice machine work........http://www.tackle-shack.co.uk/.....ty doug


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

magging is easy google wicked tuna or bloody decks, very good magging instructions there, I've magged several 4/0's couple daiwa 600's and an okuma solterra 20
js


----------

